# Yellow Lab and Dragon Blood Peacock Tank Mates?



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello fellow aquarist,
Sorry to disturb on a day before the new year however, I would like to ask tank mates for 5 electric yellow Labs and one male dragon blood Peacock. I was thinking about adding either a Chilumba or an Baenschi Peacock. Any suggestions?
Besides Acei because I have 1 male Yellow tail acei in quartile already lol.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi thanks for responding. My tank dimensions are 49x19x22 and it is a 75 gallon tank


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Dragon Blood are cross genera hybrids, and can be more aggressive generally than the true Aulonocara "Peacocks".

The true Baenschi is on meeker side. The Chilumba Peacock would add some blue color to the tank. Other than that you can add Mbuna that are medium to less aggressive, avoid the rougher Mbuna.


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Are the Chiluba as "meek" as the Baenschi? And If I get both of them will they fight with each other (including my Dragon Blood?)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Ed204 said:


> Are the Chiluba as "meek" as the Baenschi? And If I get both of them will they fight with each other (including my Dragon Blood?)


Not a big difference between Chilumba and a true Baenschi, but the Aulonocara from more sandy areas tend to be milder than the ones from more rocky areas. You probably should only get one species because the less dominant male may not color up as much, and if you had females of both, the dominant male may breed with the other types females.

The Dragon Blood is hard to predict, they are freak hybrid mixes of fish with unusual genes and are not true Aulonocara. If a male was dominant, he might harass other males. You could just try to have a mix of only males, then you would want a few more "peacock" males in there to spread aggression around.


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

And what do you mean by the true Aulonocara Baenschi? Are some of them hybrids or something?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are many hybrids in the hobby unfortunately.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Ed204 said:


> And what do you mean by the true Aulonocara Baenschi? Are some of them hybrids or something?


The name Baenschi is sometimes used for any yellow Aulonocara, many are actually Stuartgranti Maleri, some are a mix... plus there are the "Red" unnatural ones which can look yellow sometimes. If a fish is sold as just "Yellow" or "Sunshine", or unnamed, it is unlikely to be a real or pure Baenschi.


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Okay thanks so much!


----------

